# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Visible en invisible

## Groindecochon

Je suis en mode invisible et tout le monde peut me voir, comment ça se fait  :: 

Quelqu'un vient de m'avertir qu'on me voit, bon c'est pas dramatique mais tant qu'à faire autant qu'on soit visible en visible et invisible en invisible, c'est plus simple  ::

----------


## Algo

Bonjour,
La personne qui vous a vu, vous a vu ou ? Grâce a quoi ? Et est elle dans votre liste d'amis ?

----------


## Groindecochon

Merci de votre réponse Algo.

Ha bah je n'ai pas eu le détail, mais elle  sait que je suis en mode invisible et m'a prévenue qu'on me voyait   :Frown: 

Oui elle est dans ma liste d'amis.

----------


## circe6217

une tite question  ::  ça sert à quoi de se mettre invisible ???

----------


## Groindecochon

A ce qu'on ne puisse pas voir que tu parcours le forum ni tes moments de présence  :: 

Pour être franche, à éviter au maximum que certaines fouille-m** ne te pistent, il y en a dont c'est la spécialité ici, qui ne viennent que pour ça.

----------


## Algo

Je ferai des tests ce soir mais à priori il n'y a pas de soucis avec le mode invisible.

----------


## Groindecochon

Merci beaucoup !

----------


## circe6217

> A ce qu'on ne puisse pas voir que tu parcours le forum ni tes moments de présence 
> 
> Pour être franche, à éviter au maximum que certaines fouille-m** ne te pistent, il y en a dont c'est la spécialité ici, qui ne viennent que pour ça.


bof , j'ai déjà été victime de ce genre de personnes, l'indifférence est la meilleure des réponses....

----------


## Algo

Non je confirme ya pas de soucis avec le mode invisible

----------


## Groindecochon

Je te remercie.

Je verrai avec la personne si elle me voit à nouveau kan je suis en mode invisible...

----------

